# www.ontoorthopedics.com Was Hacked!!



## flashstar (Aug 22, 2008)

I thought that it was interesting how this website that I manage, www.ontoorthopedics.com was hacked. It must be getting more popular! 

Anyway, what can I do to restore the site and how do I prevent future hacking? It wasn't a DNS problem because all of the data was deleted from the server. This site uses Go Daddy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Recover a backup?


----------



## flashstar (Aug 22, 2008)

I was thinking that. I just want to unleash pwnage upon these kiddie hackers.

The bigger question though is how do I prevent this from happening in the future?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 22, 2008)

E-mail Devil-Boy challenging him to a duel. Sabers, if possible.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 22, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> E-mail Devil-Boy challenging him to a duel. Sabers, if possible.



Yet again, Dan comes up with a legendary post.

Just make sure the server has a good firewall, secure passwords etc. And if the site has more than 1 password, use different ones for each.


----------



## flashstar (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm wondering if it's a GoDaddy problem because all of my passwords have at least 1 number and 1 capital letter. 

I'll look into the duel. 

Edit: I called up GoDaddy and told them that the website had been hacked. There was then a full minute pause on the line. Then the man simply stated "let me talk to my manager". When he got back to me he said that they had to run a trace on the hackers and to not touch the site. I am impressed by the seriousness with which GoDaddy handles these situations. They also keep offsite backups but it will cost $150 to restore. I might just try restoring my personal backup to begin with. 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 24, 2008)

GoDaddy must be calling Danica Patrick to drive her car through the hacker's house.

Good to see them looking to help you out.


----------

